#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  помогите начинающему практику традиции Ньингма

## Антонниоо

Уважаемые последователи учения Будды, особенно из традиции Ньингма, помогите советом, очень в нем нуждаюсь. Дело в том что Дхарму я практикую недавно и учителя ещё не повстречал, соответственно и передачи, лунгов никаких не имею (хотя очень хотелось бы). Прочитал книги Кханчена Палдена Шераба Ринпоче "Свет трех драгоценностей" и Согьяла Ринпоче "Книга жизни и практика умирания", решил практиковать гуру-йогу Падмасамбхавы (чувствую к ней очень сильную тягу, симпатию) в самом простом исполнеии, Читаю Семистрочную молитву, молитву устранения препятствий и  Ваджра Гуру мантру, как вы считаете могу ли я практиковать таким образом, не имея на то передачи. И ещё ОЧЕНЬ насущный для меня вопрос, как правильно произносить Ваджра Гуру мантру( на санскрите или тибетском), но в книге(свет трех драгоценностей) она написана на санскрите, да и я считаю что на санскрите более правильно(так и произношу)....пожалуйста помогите компитентным советом, заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## Alex

Здравствуйте, Антонниоо! Очень рад за вас. Что касается практик, которые вы делаете — никто вам не может запретить призывать гуру Ринпоче. Он сам сказал, что ждет у порога двери каждого, кто искренне к нему обращается. Конечно, для того, чтобы практиковать полноценную тантрическую садхану, необходимо посвящение, без этого совершенно никак, а для того, чтобы начитывать мантру именно как мантру (то есть опять же в тантрическом контексте) — устная передача. Но, опять же, кто сказал, что вы не можете повторять мантру ваджра Гуру просто как призывание или обращение к Гуру Ринпоче (написал "просто как", а потом подумал — далеко это не "просто" на самом деле)? А там, глядишь, и обстоятельства сложатся таким образом (при вашем участии, разумеется), что и учитель найдется, и посвящение получится, и вообще многое, казавшееся невероятным, как-то выстроится.

Про то, как произносить мантру, не одно копье сломано, так что тут могут быть самые разные советы. По моему скромному мнению (я не настаиваю на нем), мантры следует произносить как можно ближе к санскритскому оригиналу, ибо:

1) Они, собственно, и были изначально переданы на санскрите (или на близких к нему языках) (впрочем, в мантрах могут быть и тибетские включения, но это именно тибетские слова, а не исковерканный санскрит);
2) Тибетцы не транскрибируют мантры под свое произношение, а транслитерируют их, причем весьма скрупулезно — в тибетском алфавите есть специальные буквы для санскритских звуков, отсутствующих в тибетском, а после начитывания мантры во многих садханах повторяют санскритский алфавит (а не тибетский), чтобы как раз очистить ошибки в произношении;
3) Гуру Ринпоче ни разу не был тибетцем, коль скоро мы говорим о его мантре.

Повторю, что тут могут быть и другие мнения.

----------

Joy (26.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2019), Гошка (28.09.2019), Евгений Шпагин (18.09.2019), Кеин (16.09.2019), Сергей Хос (15.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2019)

----------


## Антонниоо

Спасибо вам Alex за очень развёрнутый и исчерпывающий ответ, ваш совет действительно важен для меня. Да пребудет с вами благо.

----------

Alex (16.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Уважаемые последователи учения Будды, особенно из традиции Ньингма, помогите советом, очень в нем нуждаюсь. Дело в том что Дхарму я практикую недавно и учителя ещё не повстречал, соответственно и передачи, лунгов никаких не имею (хотя очень хотелось бы). Прочитал книги Кханчена Палдена Шераба Ринпоче "Свет трех драгоценностей" и Согьяла Ринпоче "Книга жизни и практика умирания", решил практиковать гуру-йогу Падмасамбхавы (чувствую к ней очень сильную тягу, симпатию) в самом простом исполнеии, Читаю Семистрочную молитву, молитву устранения препятствий и  Ваджра Гуру мантру, как вы считаете могу ли я практиковать таким образом, не имея на то передачи. И ещё ОЧЕНЬ насущный для меня вопрос, как правильно произносить Ваджра Гуру мантру( на санскрите или тибетском), но в книге(свет трех драгоценностей) она написана на санскрите, да и я считаю что на санскрите более правильно(так и произношу)....пожалуйста помогите компитентным советом, заранее премного благодарен.


Практиковать тантрические практики можно только живя в стране где дхарма процветает, сидя у стоп гуру который достиг тантрической реализации и имея чистые самаи.Если вы находитесь в таких условиях - можете.Если нет, то для всех остальных есть Будда Амитабха,который и является Падмасамбхавой,и доступные практики  Сукхавативьюха сутр.Например вот это:
Практика Чистой Земли: наставления Ханьшаня


Есть множество различных методов практики Чистой Земли. Индивидуум, практикующий Дхарму Чистой Земли в одиночку, склоняется перед буддами и в каждой сессии читает либо Сутру Амитабхи, либо Алмазную Сутру. Затем он(а) начитывает имя Будды Амитабхи от пяти до десяти тысяч раз, вслед за чем дает обет переродиться в Чистой Земле, говоря:

"Я желаю переродиться в Западной Чистой Земле Сукхавати, где моими родителями будут лотосы девяти уровней. Когда лотосы полностью расцветут, я увижу Будду Амитабху и обрету просветление Абсолютной Истины, а спутниками моими будут невозвратные бодхисаттвы."

Это осуществляется утром и точно в таком же ключе вечером.

Помимо этих сессий, практикующий просто по ходу всего дня начитывает имя Будды и помнит о Будде Амитабхе – мыслью за мыслью, непрерывно, держась за имя Амитабхи как за свою жизнь. Идет ли он(а), стоит ли, сидит ли или лежит – он(а) всегда повторяет имя Будды Амитабхи. Если практикующий встретится с препятствиями или благоприятными обстоятельствами и ощутит гнев или счастье, достаточно сосредоточиться на повторении Будды Амитабхи, чтобы гнев и загрязнение пресеклись.

----------

Гошка (28.09.2019)

----------


## Alex

Какая интересная тхеравада.

----------

Асцелина (19.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2019), Джампи Долма (16.11.2019), Кеин (18.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (18.09.2019), Фил (18.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Главный твой учитель - это сердце. Оно всегда подскажет.
Главное правило - искренность и устремлённость. Как бы ты ни произносил мантру, на любом языке, главное будет - искренность и устремлённость.
Ну и *"Когда будет готов ученик, появится и учитель"*.

----------


## Alex

> Главный твой учитель - это сердце. Оно всегда подскажет.


Довольно сомнительный критерий (и не только для буддийской практики, а и для житейских ситуаций), учитывая, что мы все находимся в той или иной степени в омраченном состоянии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2019), Джампи Долма (16.11.2019), Лидия (20.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (18.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Довольно сомнительный критерий (и не только для буддийской практики, а и для житейских ситуаций), учитывая, что мы все находимся в той или иной степени в омраченном состоянии.


А если сделал как "подсказало сердце" и получилась херня, то это означает:
1. ты неправильно понял, что подсказывало сердце
2. сердце это вообще не подсказывало
3. тебе это на самом деле не нужно и сердце таким образом это показывает
4. ты настаиваешь, что это тебе нужно, но сердце не обманешь!
5. ты недостаточно открыт, чтобы услышать свое сердце
6. ты и хотел сделать херню, просто не осознавал этого
...
и т.д.

 :Smilie:

----------

Alex (18.09.2019), Амритавиграха (23.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2019), Лидия (20.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (18.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Вы слишком скрупулёзно цепляетесь за слово "сердце".
Я употребил его в более широком смысле. "Сердце" это то, что привело человека на этот путь, это само провидение.
И слушать свои желания и предпочтения, это вполне разумно (в контексте поставленного вопроса).

----------

Фил (18.09.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Вы слишком скрупулёзно цепляетесь за слово "сердце".
> Я употребил его в более широком смысле. "Сердце" это то, что привело человека на этот путь, это само провидение.
> И слушать свои желания и предпочтения, это вполне разумно (в контексте поставленного вопроса).


Я обычно слышу "сердце" в контексте всяких нео-эзотериков, психологов и бизнес-тренеров, 
которые его употребляют чтобы если что, можно было безболезненно отморозиться.
Как Ходжа Насреддин с "не думай о белой обезьяне".

Поэтому извините, остапа понесло, не удержался!

----------

Alex (18.09.2019), Алма (18.09.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Я обычно слышу "сердце" в контексте всяких нео-эзотериков, психологов и бизнес-тренеров...


У меня гораздо хуже: я его слышу в контексте президентской избирательной кампании в РФ 1996 года.

----------

Денис Т (22.09.2019), Лидия (20.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (18.09.2019), Фил (18.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2019)

----------


## Фил

> У меня гораздо хуже: я его слышу в контексте президентской избирательной кампании в РФ 1996 года.


Ужосы память стирает!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Когда будет готов ученик, появится и учитель.


Ещё более сомнительное утверждение.

Если когда речь про "сердце" можно ещё и про ум подумать, иль христиан словом вспомнить.
То это чисто с ньюэйджем  ассоциируется.

Учителя искать надо и не факт что найдёшь.

----------

Фил (18.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Учителя искать надо и не факт что найдёшь.


Сомнительное утверждение, связанное с ложными ассоциациями.
Не факт, что надо, как и не факт, что сам придёт.
Как и не факт, что он физически должен присутствовать.
Факт состоит в том, что Ты и Учитель - суть одно! А в каком виде это реализуется, не вам решать.

----------

Игорь Ю (21.09.2019), Фил (19.09.2019)

----------


## Alex

Я предлагаю не забывать, что топикстартер просил совета по практике в конкретной традиции.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (19.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Топикстартер спрашивал о учителе.

----------


## Alex

Топикстартер, в числе прочего, спрашивал об учителе в контексте конкретной ситуации и в конексте практики в конкретной традиции, о которой вы (не обижайтесь) вряд ли имеете более-менее целостное представление.

----------

Алма (20.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (19.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Топикстартер, в числе прочего, спрашивал об учителе в контексте конкретной ситуации и в конексте практики в конкретной традиции, о которой вы (не обижайтесь) *вряд ли имеете более-менее целостное представление*.


Правда ваша.
В этом, по сути и заключался мой совет.
Сам Будда не имел ни учителя, ни посвящения, ни традиции, ни всей остальной лабуды вроде танцев с бубнами и мантр.
Всё чем он руководствовался, это зов сердца. Зов поиска. Вот та самая чуечка - *"Что здесь что то не так."*
Вот именно это ставит человека на Поиск Пути.
Именно это и есть *То* самое главное, а вовсе не посвящение учителя или правильность произношения мантры.
Будда смог достичь, значит любой, имеющий достаточное устремление, сможет достичь того же.
Будде понадобилось всего лишь дерево, ночь, и устремление.
Удачи!

----------


## Лидия

> Будде понадобилось всего лишь дерево, ночь, и устремление.
> Удачи!


Если бы все было так просто... Мы бы уже все здесь стали просветленными...

----------

Alex (20.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Если бы все было так просто... Мы бы уже все здесь стали просветленными...


 ... всего лишь дерево, ночь, и устремление.
Из трёх упомянутых вещей, вам чего не хватает?

----------


## Алма

> *Сила желания*
> 
> Молодой человек пришёл однажды к мудрецу и спросил: «Господин, что я должен делать, чтобы обрести мудрость?» Мудрец не удостоил его ответом. Повторив несколько раз свой вопрос с аналогичным результатом, юноша наконец ушёл, чтобы вернуться на следующий день всё с тем же вопросом. Снова не получил он ответа и вернулся на третий день, опять повторяя: «Господин, что я должен делать, чтобы стать мудрецом?» Мудрец повернулся и направился к близлежащей реке. Он вошёл в воду, кивком пригласив юношу следовать за ним. Достигнув достаточной глубины, мудрец взял молодого человека за плечи и держал его под водой, невзирая на попытки юноши освободиться. Когда же тот освободился и его дыхание выровнялось, мудрец спросил его: «Сын мой, когда ты был под водой, чего ты желал сильнее всего?» Юноша ответил без колебаний: «Воздуха! Воздуха! Я хотел только воздуха!» — «А не предпочел бы ты этому богатство, удовольствия, власть и любовь, сын мой? Не думал ли ты об этих вещах?» — допытывался мудрец. «Нет, господин, я хотел воздуха и думал лишь о воздухе», — последовал немедленный ответ. «Тогда, — сказал мудрец, — чтобы стать мудрым, ты должен желать мудрости с такой силой, с какой ты только что жаждал воздуха. Ты должен бороться за неё вплоть до исключения всех других целей в жизни. Если ты будешь стремиться к мудрости с такой страстью, сын мой, ты обязательно станешь мудрым».

----------


## Лидия

> ... всего лишь дерево, ночь, и устремление.
> Из трёх упомянутых вещей, вам чего не хватает?


У меня почему то при этих вещах начинается депрессия, а не просветление))) Наверное я не Будда)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Тогда нужно расширить список, - добавить Шампанское и хорошую кампанию :Kiss:

----------


## Лидия

> Тогда нужно расширить список, - добавить Шампанское и хорошую кампанию


И в этом случае просветление не случится) Проверено)

----------


## Лидия

Нужно тренировать свой ум - шаг за шагом, жизнь за жизнью...

----------


## Юра Т

> У меня почему то при этих вещах начинается депрессия, а не просветление))) Наверное я не Будда)


не депрессируй), я нет,сансара когда нибудь закончится,станешь Буддой,своим ходом год за годом)

----------


## Монферран

> сансара когда нибудь закончится


у сансары выходной пуговицы в ряд

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Сам Будда не имел ни учителя, ни посвящения


Кстати, учителя у него были, и притом несколько. Сначала он скитался, потом лишь подвязался в роще Урувела. Первоначальные учителя были разные и в том числе материалисты.

----------

Alex (21.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2019), Кеин (24.09.2019), Фил (21.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2019)

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Будде понадобилось всего лишь дерево, ночь, и устремление.
> Удачи!


С тех пор редко кто без методички действует. Корвалола не хватит запивать, выбрал сердцем, а потом обнаружил провод заземления красного цвета

----------


## Фил

> Будде понадобилось всего лишь дерево, ночь, и устремление.
> Удачи!


"всего лишь" я так понимаю относится только к дереву и ночи.
Потому что устремится можно совсем не туда, куда надо. 
(И все таки Будде понадобилось 6 лет занятий всякой эзотерикой, в результате которых он чуть не умер и вовремя остановился. Т.е. ушел из дворца он в 29, а просветлился в 35. Хотя 6 лет это конечно не очень много, но не одна ночь...)

----------


## Алма

6 лет ему понадобилось, чтобы дойти до конца пути, у того самого дерева.
Сколько идёшь ты?

----------


## Фил

> 6 лет ему понадобилось, чтобы дойти до конца пути, у того самого дерева.
> Сколько идёшь ты?


Гораздо дольше.  Лет 20-30.

----------


## Alex

> Сколько идёшь ты?


Не обижайтесь, но, как правило, задающие такие вопросы вообще никуда не идут.

----------

Aion (23.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2019), Игорь Ю (01.10.2019), Кеин (24.09.2019), Лидия (23.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2019), Шварц (25.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 6 лет ему понадобилось, чтобы дойти до конца пути, у того самого дерева.
> Сколько идёшь ты?


Три асанкхея кальпы
 (асанкхея  гдето десять  в  четырнадцатой степени)

Ему понадобилось - три асанкхея кальпы.
А до этого у него ещё был практика, до встречи с Буддой Дипанкарой с которым он уже встретился будучи великим существом способным обрести уже тогда плод Архатства , после которой вот понадобилось три асанкхея кальпы, после действительного принятия практического Устремления к Бодхи.

Хорошо бы это нонешным просветленцам да самоличнопробужденцам знать, да на бумажке маркером написать, да на видном месте повесить 
чтоб не забывалось ; )


(памятование о Будде - вообще очень полезная практика и для новичков и для середнячков и для продвинутых, и даже в момент смерти(которого не избежать и который каждый встретит таким какой он есть, без фантазий надуманостей) может пригодится 
у уважаемых Ньингмап (на чьём подфоруме мы сейчас беседуем) она кстати полностью охватывается Гуру Йогой, хоть Гуру Йога лишь этим не ограничивается)

----------

Alex (23.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Хорошо бы это нонешным просветленцам да самоличнопробужденцам знать, да на бумажке маркером написать, да на видном месте повесить 
> чтоб не забывалось ; )


Неплохо бы о буддовости поговорить в терминологии нашего времени (чтобы не было мучительно больно за сказочные метафоры)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алма (24.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Неплохо бы о буддовости поговорить в терминологии нашего времени (чтобы не было мучительно больно за сказочные метафоры)


Неплохо было бы, даже чтоб вообщем говорить о буддизме - изучить оригинальную терминологию Языков Дхармы, да и основы Дхармы.

А то самоназываются "Буддами", но даже понятие не имеют что это значит  :Smilie: 

Чего б Христом не назваться.

Кстати, вот Вы, извиняюсь, кто ? Христос, СамйакБудда, ПратйекаБудда(а ведь есть считающие себя и такими), Бодхисаттва-махасаттва, Архат, Анагамин, Сакадагамин, Шротапанна, Арйа Бодхисаттва ?
(а то я самсарное существо уже запутался, кто кем ... )

----------

Alex (23.09.2019), Фил (23.09.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Неплохо было бы, даже чтоб вообщем говорить о буддизме - изучить оригинальную терминологию Языков Дхармы, да и основы Дхармы.


ЛАМА ЛА ЧАБ СУН ЧИО
САНГЬЕ ЛА ЧАБ СУН ЧИО
ЧЁ ЛА ЧАБ СУН ЧИО
ГЕНДЮН ЛА ЧАБ СУН ЧИО




> Кстати, вот Вы, извиняюсь, кто ?


Карма Дордже...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Не обижайтесь, но, как правило, задающие такие вопросы вообще никуда не идут.


Вполне логично.
Куда может идти Будда?
Семь дней сидел тихо, никого не трогал. Так нет, достали таки. Расскажи да расскажи.
Ну вот рассказал, дальше что?
Кто понял?

----------


## Alex

Ну вот вы, судя по всему, не поняли. И хватит вообще флудить, топикстартер конкретного совета просил (и его получил), а не вашего словоблудия ни о чем.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2019), Кеин (26.09.2019), Лидия (24.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вполне логично.
> Куда может идти Будда?
> Семь дней сидел тихо, никого не трогал. Так нет, достали таки. Расскажи да расскажи.
> Ну вот рассказал, дальше что?
> Кто понял?


Будда Шакйамуни, как и любой добропорядочный и воспитанный человек, не лез с наставлениями и даже с советами - пока не попросят.
(от лица всего мира - Маха Брахма попросил)

Или культура общения, порядочность и воспитанность - лишь в Индии древней осталось?

----------

Лидия (24.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Три асанкхея кальпы
>  (асанкхея  гдето десять  в  четырнадцатой степени)


_Асанкхея_ ("неизмеримый/неисчислимый") -- минимум десять в 103-й степени. Но обычно асанкхеей полагается 140-я степень десятки.
И почему вдруг у Вовы тут _асанкхея_ вместо _асанкхейа_, т.е. -- транскрипция вместо транслитерации? %)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> _Асанкхея_ ("неизмеримый/неисчислимый") -- минимум десять в 103-й степени. Но обычно асанкхеей полагается 140-я степень десятки.
> И почему вдруг у Вовы тут _асанкхея_ вместо _асанкхейа_, т.е. -- транскрипция вместо транслитерации? %)


Немного уже беспокоюсь за Вас, слишком часто - вредно.

Но открою Вам маленький секрет русского алфавита, 
"я" "ю" "е" записываемые после согласного - указывают на мягкость этого согласного плюс "а", "у", "э", что позволяет не вводить дополнительных букв для обозначения мягких согласных (а в фонетике русского мягкие согласные это другие звуки чем схожие с ними согласные твёрдые, в русском языке различение твёрдых и мягких согласных играет смыслоразличающую роль)  
"я" "ю" "е"  записываемые вначале слова или после гласной передают  звук "й" с соответствующей огласовкой "а", "у", "э". 

В индийском контраст твёрдости-мягкости согласных не играет никакой роли, и мягкие согласные звуки, по сути - отсутствуют. Записывая "я" после согласного Вы указваете на мягкость этого согласного - но в индийском таких согласных нет. И там где Вы пишете после согласного через мягкий знак "я", там на самом деле  твёрдый согласный  плюс "йа", а не как в Вашей записи получается - мягкий согласный  плюс "йа".

И не забывайте, Главное и практически  единственное правило индийского правописания (что в санскрите, что даже в более фонетически чувствительном варианте записи в пали)   :

_как происносица так и пишица_  :Wink:

----------


## Антарадхана

> от лица всего мира - Маха Брахма попросил


Не Маха Брахма, а Брахма Сахампати из Чистых обителей, который является Арьей-анагамином. В прошлой жизни был монахом в сангхе Будды Кассапы.

----------

Alex (25.09.2019), Кеин (26.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не Маха Брахма, а Брахма Сахампати из Чистых обителей, который является Арьей-анагамином. В прошлой жизни был монахом в сангхе Будды Кассапы.


А он разве не Маха Брахма   - не  встречали и о нём такого в палийский текстах ? 
Да и даже на русском можете встретить: " Брахма Сахампати — один из самых старших Великих Брахм "(с) и т.п. слово "Великий" здесь перевод "Маха" :Wink: 

Да и главное то в сообщении ведь, то что попросил.
Точнее то, что Будда, как и положено культурному воспитанному существу - не лез с наставлениями и советами без просьбы и обращения к нему.
Всё вполне добропорядночно по древнеиндийским понятиям (хотя вроде не только по древнеиндийским, но и по общеиндоевропейским)

Во и есть же любители не обращая внимания на главное хвататься за второстепенное, да и смысл писать палийские имена на подфоруме Ньингма, причём даже толком не разобравшись. У Богов как и у людей в древней Индии - может быть много разных имён, плюс классика свойственная всем культурами, довольно распространённая как в буддийских текстах так и даже в современной науке:
 - возможность переноса названия частного на включающую его общность* ; и: - перенос названия общности на входящее в неё частное )
*например _лока_ с исходным значением "народ"("мир" в смысле, как в русском выражении "всем миром") - было перенесено на "миры существ"(самсарные самсарных)    
На всяк случай добавлю, чтоб не было путаницы: "чистые обители" Анагаминов относящиеся к трилока - не тоже самое что "чистые страны\земли\поля" Будд запредельные трилока.

----------


## Антарадхана

Маха Брахма - это титул владыки сфер, соответствующих первой джхане, с жизненным сроком в 1 махакаппу. Про сферы существования, запредельные тилоке ,) не буду ничего говорить, так как здесь не соответствующий раздел

----------


## Юй Кан

> Немного уже беспокоюсь за Вас, слишком часто - вредно.


Логичная логика: Юй Кан разоблачает, в фост и гриву,  Вову, а Вова беспокоицца за Юй Кана, не прекращая слишком часто сыпать в форум косяк за косяком... %)
А чего? Вова, несомненно, имеет право в любом объёме беспокоить-ся (то бишь, беспокоить себя) по любому поводу, вместо уменьшения кол-ва ежедневных косяков или хотя бы овладения искусством успокоения волнующегося ума посредством усмирением дыхания. И Юй Кан тут ни при чём. : )




> Но открою Вам маленький секрет русского алфавита, 
> "я" "ю" "е" записываемые после согласного - указывают на мягкость этого согласного плюс "а", "у", "э", что позволяет не вводить дополнительных букв для обозначения мягких согласных (а в фонетике русского мягкие согласные это другие звуки чем схожие с ними согласные твёрдые, в русском языке различение твёрдых и мягких согласных играет смыслоразличающую роль)  
> "я" "ю" "е"  записываемые вначале слова или после гласной передают  звук "й" с соответствующей огласовкой "а", "у", "э". 
> 
> В индийском контраст твёрдости-мягкости согласных не играет никакой роли, и мягкие согласные звуки, по сути - отсутствуют. Записывая "я" после согласного Вы указваете на мягкость этого согласного - но в индийском таких согласных нет. И там где Вы пишете после согласного через мягкий знак "я", там на самом деле  твёрдый согласный  плюс "йа", а не как в Вашей записи получается - мягкий согласный  плюс "йа".
> 
> И не забывайте, Главное и практически  единственное правило индийского правописания (что в санскрите, что даже в более фонетически чувствительном варианте записи в пали)   :


Очередная пурга от Вовы -- без комментариев, но -- с возвратом к сказанному Юй Каном ранее: в русском языке приняты в основном две формы записи иностранных слов буквами русского алфавита: транскрипция и транслитерация. 

*Транскрипция* это воспроизведение звучания иностранного слова, а *транслитерация*-- воспроизведение буквенного состава иностранного слова на языке перевода. Наиболее же распространен в переводе некий симбиоз транскрипции и транслитерации.

Соответственно, для санскр. asankhyeya запись типа _асанкхейя_ или _асанкхея_ -- транслитерация, а типа _асанкхейа_ -- транскрипция. *Это при том, что для санскрита и пали в росс. языкознании устоялась транслитерация, а не...*

Потому оказывается, что даже в пределах собственной системы записи санскр. слов не раз отпетый славный лингвофрик* Вова учудил очередной косяк, что попытался запудрить рассуждениями о гласных после согласных, чего в слове _асанкхейя_ попросту нету, ибо речь -- о финальной гласной.
——————————————————————————————
**Лингвофричество* или лингвистическое фричество (от лат. lingua — язык и фричество) — совокупность лженаучных идей, теорий и представлений в области лингвистики — науки о естественном человеческом языке вообще и о всех языках мира как индивидуальных его представителях. Является одним из популярных видов лженауки. Часто, хотя и не всегда, является продолжением расово-шовенистических идей и пересекается с историко-фрическими теориями.
Лингвофричеством профессионально занимаются лжеучёные-лингвофрики.




> _как происносица так и пишица_


Децки сат штаны на лямках, жы и шы и фсйо такое, ага?

----------

Кеин (26.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Децки сат штаны на лямках, жы и шы и фсйо такое, ага?


Для Вас - детский сад.

А для санкрита и пали - основное правило правописания.
И так оно во многом, начиная с правописания и заканчивая внутренней наукой буддизма, по сравнению с Вашим понятием - правильность наоборот.
И да, всё это зародилось, когда эта цивилизация была ещё юна и в основание всего этого положено - нативность естественность и субьективный опыт от первого лица. И на этом базируется и строится уже всё остальное, в тех науках, античных древнеиндийских (да и в их "религиях" также)
Но для Вас это - неправильное, хотя правильней сказать - не по Вашим правилам.
Потому Вы и не понимаете классически образованных буддийских учёных объясняющих Слово Будды, читаете же в Слове Будды чтото своё.
Но Будда учил именно в тех понятиях правильного, а не в Ваших. Учил тот нативный юный мир, а не Ваш. Учил  естественному опыту от первого лица.

----------


## Алма

> Ну вот вы, судя по всему, не поняли. И хватит вообще флудить, топикстартер конкретного совета просил (и его получил), а не вашего словоблудия ни о чем.


Вы поняли?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для Вас - детский сад.
> 
> А для санкрита и пали - основное правило правописания.
> И так оно во многом, начиная с правописания и заканчивая внутренней наукой буддизма, по сравнению с западным подходом - правильность наоборот.
> И да, всё это зародилось, когда эта цивилизация была ещё юна и в основание всего этого положено - нативность естественность и субьективный опыт от первого лица. И на этом базируется и строится уже всё остальное, в тех науках, античных древнеиндийских (да и в их "религиях" также)
> Но для Вас это - неправильное, хотя правильней сказать - не по Вашим правилам.
> Потому Вы и не понимаете классически образованных буддийских учёных объясняющих Слово Будды, читаете же в Слове Будды чтото своё.
> Но Будда учил именно в тех понятиях правильного, а не в Ваших. Учил тот нативный юный мир, а не Ваш. Учил  естественному опыту от первого лица.


1. Вова, из нас двоих лингвофрик, как было не раз, включая предыдущий пост, показано, вовсе не Юй Кан.
2. О произношении в обсуждении правильной формы записи на русском прилагательного asankhyeya речи вообще не было.
3. Не было речи и о нативности или её отсутствии, или там об опыте от второго-третьего лица где-либо.
Откуда взялись эти изысканные демагогемы тут? 

Не раз было показано и то, что переводчик (или пониматель : ) сутт Вы -- напрочь никакой (благо, что ни одной, даже крохотной, сутты или сутры не перевели), перекурочивая любое понятие на свой макар без учёта контекста -- лишь бы не так, как делают иные переводчики.
Бездарно поливая негативом и западных, и отечественных исследователей будд. текстов, и переводчиков и т.д.
Не зря были названы ревизионистом в худшем смысле этого слова.

Так, может, хатит флудить-то, нарываясь на очередные разоблачения?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так, может, хатит флудить-то, нарываясь на очередные разоблачения?


Если честно то мне всёравны Ваши "разоблачения", обзывание лингвофриком (хоть бы раздел фонетики русского языка подучили, есть например хорошая Грамматика под редакцией уважаемой Н.Ю. Шведовой) и прочие глупости.

О буддизме же писал и буду писать, в дальнейшем снова не обращая внимания на Ваше ставшим уже довольно нудным ворчание.

----------

Вольдемар (26.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если честно то мне всёравны Ваши "разоблачения", называние лингвофриком и прочие глупости.
> 
> О буддизме же писал и буду писать, в дальнейшем снова не обращая внимания на Ваше ставшим уже довольно нудным ворчание.


Тогда зачем и почему уже не первый раз пытаетесь в ответ на приведённые лично Вам факты обвинить меня в создании некоего неправильного/моего буддизма, сами устраивая всюду именно это? : )
Так вот, такие уловки называются проекциями, т.е. -- приписыванием другому собственных несовершенств, пороков и т.п.

----------


## Денис Сергеевич

Приветствую всех. Не хотел новый тред создавать, попробую спросить здесь. Расскажите пожалуйста, возможна ли практика ваджраяны, а конкретно ньингма не в буддийском регионе? Ну то есть, от меня до Элисты километров 350 может, что не проблема конечно, но даже каждую неделю я вряд ли смогу позволить себе ездить. Требуется ли в этой традиции жить недалеко от учителя? Не могу найти в интернете этот вопрос, может плохо ищу. Еще подскажите пожалуйста, каким образом вообще получают учение? Ну то есть, вот допустим весь этот дурдом на улице кончился и я поехал в Золотую Обитель город Элиста. Что дальше? Кого просить, как? Что нужно иметь? Прошу прощения у всех если вопросы глупые, спасибо.

----------


## Alex

> Возможна ли практика ваджраяны, а конкретно ньингма не в буддийском регионе?


Возможна, конечно.




> ...и я поехал в Золотую Обитель, город Элиста.


Вам не туда  :Smilie:  Золотая обитель - гелугпинский хурул. Езжайте в Ики-Бурул к ламе Равдану. Просите у него Прибежище и лунг на нендро.

----------

Александр Казань (05.09.2020), Владимир Николаевич (21.05.2020)

----------


## Денис Сергеевич

> Возможна, конечно.
> 
> 
> 
> Вам не туда  Золотая обитель - гелугпинский хурул. Езжайте в Ики-Бурул к ламе Равдану. Просите у него Прибежище и лунг на нендро.


Спасибо вам бесконечное за помощь

----------

